# Fertilizer



## TyesDad (Feb 24, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good fertilizer for RO/DI water.

Thanks!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2015)

MSU
K-lite


----------



## gonewild (Feb 24, 2015)

See I told you the answer was yes!

MSU
K-lite
Are the best simple choices.


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2015)

K-Lite from Ray. Tried MSU and didn't like it overmuch.


----------

